# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  How to get around Australia & New Zealand?

## Australia

I'm not going for a little while yet but was wondering what the easiest way of getting from Sydney to Great Barrier Reef? Also what the best way to get round in NZ, I've heard there train system is virtually non-existent!!! Any help would be apreciated!!! x

----------


## davidsmith36

To give you a quick introduction to backpacking in Australia from New Zealand, we have put this guide together. New Zealand has five international airports: Auckland , Wellington , Christchurch , Queenstown and Dunedin . All of which operate flights direct between Australia.

----------


## sukamin123

The information from you shared is vast knowledge and everyone should read to be more open-minded. I am very grateful for that. mapquest driving directions

----------


## Ameliajhonson

Thanks for sharing this information with us. Vacation on Galapagos cruise is an amazing experience. The Galapagos tortoise, believed to have been extinct, put in an appearance and that news makes it worth your while to visit Galapagos in Ecuador. There are other attractions to draw you like a magnet to the islands provided you join the right Galapagos tour organizer. I had visited this island with a tour guide (Tip Top Cruises).

----------

